# Packed some more boxes of stuff



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, so now due to another one of my wifes flippant explosions at the slightest unfounded thing, She wants me to get the "F" out the exact day after our divorce court date. you see, I have been living in that house with her, her mother, and our D9, since this all began, (her affair, which destroyed our marriage). I didnt want to be viewed as abandoning her or our child by the court, nor was I going to run at her request.

I have two middle fingers for every one of our mutual "Friends" that heard her side of the story and now view our marriage as that same old tired trite description of having "been over long before"....

but packing a few boxes of my things, and getting things ready for my move out was actually good for me. I feel better. 
My D9 is entirely knowledgeable about the situation, and looks forward to getting to help decorate her new room. 
my wifes been sullen lately, she sat in the shower the other night and wrote "hate me" on the shower door. sounds mentally stable, right? 

For the past two or three days I hit another low spot, coming to tears quite often on the drives to work. unable to come home and listen to everyone else laughing it up and acting as if there werent a murderer in the room. I dont think its about the marriage being over, I think it is more about my D9, the security that the family brings to her, and becoming another statistic. 
It is so very hard to think, when everything is out there and unknown. 
The boxes I packed is one thing, but I have to get a copy of the signed divorce decree into the hands of the finance company before they will o.k. the loan, meaning, now I have to move out on or before the 31st, due to my wifes selfish wishes and she knows all about what is required of me in those terms (finance company's need for a signed divorce decree to approve the loan) to get into my own place. So she uses that, as a method to get at me, by not giving me time to find a place after I can get the decree signed by the judge. 

I DO want to be divorced from her. I DO NOT want to continue to see her or have much to do with her other than what deals with the child. I WILL be called I am sure on a regular basis to come help fix that leaky toilet, or some other benign issue, but SORRY, call a plumber, call your text messaging booty buddy, call one of the fifty single men that you toss your glamour shots out there on FB to fish for compliments.

But the unknown just kills me. Where will I live? Will I be able to tie it all together and get out and get into a house? Will the judge be okay with our alternating week parenting plan schedule as agreed to by both parties? How many fits of rage will she explode into to make my life difficult?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Shoo, the unknown is taking its toll on my anxiety level lately too. I have the house she left, but I really need to get a roomate quick in order to make the mortgage payments... and it is nowhere near ready to rent out as is, I have so much crap to pack up (mostly her stuff) and lots of little holes to patch/paint from our destructive toddler. The living room is bare since she took a lot of the furniture, etc.

I had time last weekend to get some of this ready but ended up doing NOTHING and wasted the whole weekend being lonely depressed and sleepy, its not until next weekend that I will have any time, which probably means another month of no rent to help the mortgage. And I don't even know if I will be able to find anyone interested in renting even. It also likely means giving up the master bedrm in order to help the cost. and like you having to deal with new issues trying to coparent with this woman.


----------

